# (1st edition) level rank names



## Raflar (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm looking for the level rank names from the 1st edition Players Handbook. Each class had it's own special rank name. If anyone has the 1st ed. players handbook or knows where I can find this information online please let me know.

 I want to use them in my world.. most notably the clerics, wizards and bards.

 Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 20, 2004)

*Cleric*
1 Acolyte
2 Adept
3 Priest
4 Curate
5 (None)
6 Canon
7 Lama
8 Patriarch
9 High Priest

*Magic-User*
1 Prestidigitator
2 Evoker
3 Conjurer
4 Theurgist
5 Thaumaturgist
6 Magician
7 Enchanter
8 Warlock
9 Sorcerer
10 Necromancer
11 Wizard


----------



## Bregh (Aug 20, 2004)

From the OAD&D PHB:


> *Clerics*
> Acolyte
> Adept
> Priest
> ...


----------



## Bregh (Aug 20, 2004)

(cont'd)


> *Bards*
> Rhymer (Probationer)
> Lyrist (Fochlucan)
> Sonnateer (Fochlucan)
> ...


----------



## Bregh (Aug 20, 2004)

And the Classes (and Expasions) from OAD&D's Unearthed Arcana (for completeness):



> *Cavaliers*
> _Horseman_
> _Lancer_
> Armiger
> ...


----------



## Raflar (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for that quick and overwhelming response... reading that list makes me miss the good old days when this game was still fresh and new and we would run in fear from orcs and bugbears....

 Thanks again..


----------



## BOZ (Aug 25, 2004)

ah, classic stuff.    anyone got the dragonlance ones handy?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 26, 2004)

Barbarians were always my favourite.

"Careful, boys... before you do anything stupid, I should warn you I'm a name-level character..." 

-Hyp.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 26, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> ah, classic stuff.    anyone got the dragonlance ones handy?




at home i do.

didn't use those much in game.

knight of the rose
knight of the crown
knight of the sword...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2004)

These are great. I've got to find some use IMC for these things(been meaning to for a while). Maybe for guild ranks and such? Hmmm....


----------



## BOZ (Aug 27, 2004)

that's a start.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> These are great. I've got to find some use IMC for these things(been meaning to for a while). Maybe for guild ranks and such? Hmmm....




The magic-user ones could be problematical.

"I'm a Necromancer."
"You specialise in Necromancy?"
"No, I specialise in Evocation.  Necromancy's a banned school for me.  If you want a necromantic specialist, you want to talk to Sorcerer Steve over there."
"He's a specialist sorcerer?"
"No, a specialist wizard."
"And he's a Necromancer?"
"No, _I'm_ a Necromancer.  _He's_ a Sorcerer."
"But he's a wizard?"
"I already said that."

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Aug 27, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The magic-user ones could be problematical.
> 
> "I'm a Necromancer."
> "You specialise in Necromancy?"
> ...




"Ivanhoe"

_"Third Base..."_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 27, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> _"Third Base..."_




I was thinking exactly that as I typed... 

(Someone pointed me at this recently...)


('Ivanhoe'?  I'm missing a reference...?)

-Hyp.


----------



## talinthas (Aug 27, 2004)

(Dragonlance part 1)

 Knight of the Crown-
  Squire of Crown
  Defender of Crown
  Knight of Crown
  Scepter Knight
  Shield Knight
  Shield of Crown
  Lord of Shields
  Lord of Crown
  Master Warrior
  Lord Warrior 
  High Warrior

  Knights of the Sword-
  Novice of Swords
  Knight of Swords
  Blade Knight
  Knight Clerist
  Abott of Swords
  Elder of Swords
  Master of Swords
  Lord of Swords
  Master Clerist
  Lord Clerist
  High Clerist

  Knight of the Rose
  Novice of Roses
  Knight of Tears
  Knight of Minds
  Knight of Heart
  Knight of Roses
  Keeper of Roses
  Master of Roses
  Archknight
  Lord of Roses
  Master of Justice
  Lord of Justice
  High Justice

  Tinker-
  Aide 5th
  " 4th
  " 3rd
  " 2nd
  " 1st
  Mate 2nd
  Mate 1st
  Tinker
  Master Tinker
  Craftsgnome
  Craft Master
  Head Tinker
  Master Craftsgnome


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 27, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> Defender of Crown










Great game 

-Hyp.


----------



## talinthas (Aug 27, 2004)

White Robe Wizards
 9th Order
 ...(descends)
 1st Order
 Master

 Red Robe Wizards
 (same as above)

 Black Robe Wizards
 9th Order
 ...
 4th Order
 Trimorte
 Brother to Darkness
 Blackmage
 Master

 Cleric of Good-
 Acolyte
 Deacon
 Adept
 Priest
 Curate
 Prefect
 Canon
 Elder
 Patriarch
 High Priest
 Apostle
 Prophet
 Chosen Prophet

 Cleric of Neutral-
 Aspirant
 Ovate
 Initiate
 Disciple
 Master of Earth
 Master of Fire
 Master of Water
 Master of Winds
 Master of Mystery
 Master of Light
 Master of Time
 Master of Elements
 Master of the Book
 Archmaster
 Starmaster

 Cleric of Evil-
 Acolyte
 Deacon
 Adept
 Priest
 Curate
 Prefect
 Canon
 Spiritor
 High Priest
 Nightmaster
 Night Lord


----------



## DarkKnight27 (Aug 27, 2004)

Raflar said:
			
		

> Thanks for that quick and overwhelming response... reading that list makes me miss the good old days when this game was still fresh and new and we would run in fear from orcs and bugbears....
> 
> Thanks again..




I don't know who you play with but when you start running up agains leveled orcs and bugbears you'll start running again. In the campaign I play in if you see an orc you ALWAYS think twice about killing it as it's probably a 15th level warrior or barbarian or fighter or some god off combination that will layeth the smacketh down on you.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 27, 2004)

tal, that's what i was looking for.


----------



## BlackSilver (Aug 28, 2004)

Raflar said:
			
		

> -we would run in fear from orcs and bugbears....




We usually run from them      .  Our GM almost always gives them levels of barbarian.  Goblins I think are the worst- levels of rogue, riding worgs, with Mounted Combat Feats.


----------

